# First Car that I ever owned



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Hay I found a pic of my first car that I ever owned 33 years ago when I was 17, It was a 1961 Ford Falcon 4 door,6 cyl.,3 speed manual on the column. I bought it for $35.oo, It ran good, only a few small rust holes on it. I never put it on the road I just used it as a field car at the time. Had a years worth of fun with it driving it throw the wheat and corn fields out back and then sold it to the junk yard for $25.oo.~ The pic was taken after a friend started doing a little body work on it for practice, was all black when I got it. ~ I would like to see some pics of all your first car's. ~Tom


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I will have to dig my pics out.I totaled it out so I have
before and after pics somewhere.I was going over 100
and I am very fortunate to still be here.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

*my first loved one....*

My first car, literally bought from a little old lady who drove it to church and the grocery store! I wish I had an original picture, but this is what she looked like. A 1974 Plymouth Duster with a 318 in it. What a car for a 16 year old to have.... 

This car was hot! I still miss it.....


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*'78 mercury*

'78 mercury zephyr z-7 ex buget rental car.removed side rub strips,pin stripes and some chrome,picture taken before i bought a set of 5 slot american aluminum rims.....greg
can't get picture loaded.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

*First for me wasn't a car*

It seems that all my coolest vehicles were made in 1956 and cost $150. This was my 3100 barn find in 1984 and my Oval (1990). I am not sure about the truck and 1984. I owned it before my 16th birthday and had to wait for the title from some old man in a nursing home. I may have had it in 1983. Both are '56 and cost 150 bucks. The truck ended up being buried into a pond dam and the oval just sold for 4K to a friend of my brother. Yea that's me in 1995 during my Grunge years (hello grungerockjeeper)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

While it's not the first one I drove, which I would have preferred to have been mine, this is almost a carbon copy of my first legit (I paid for) car. Sadly, I never did take a picture of mine. I got this just about the same time and the great gas shortage (har) of 79. Gas prices jumped from 60 cents a gallon to 1.40.. Odd or Even plates... You get the drift unless you're just a kid!! :tongue: Wasn't making alot of cash at the time, and @ 8MPG I didn't get around too much!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sweet lookin Cutlass! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine was as clean as the one pictured, without the stripes on the hood.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I had one of these.........




.....and it was NOT a chick magnet.


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

the bat mobile


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> I had one of these.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bet a lot thought you were a chick though...lolololol...:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

my first was a silver and gray primer 69 chevelle that I paid 325.00 for.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

I actually had 2 first cars. Bought from the same guy at the same time.
Wish I had them back now...

1st was a 1959 Buick Lesabra 2 door hardtop $100.00 and the 
2nd was a turq. and white 1957 chevy 4 door.. $250.00.

And they both run super. I was shocked..

Joez,
I remember the Le car. Had a few in the car lot in the days..
Everyone thought we cornered the market on Le-car and Yugo..


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I miss my '78 CJ-7 Renegade. It was kind of a bronze color with all the renegade stripes pretty much peeled off, a few more rust spots then Id have liked and the typical Jeep pooched front fenders, but it also had an AMC 360 swapped out of a wagoneer. I could get almost a car length ahead of a Z28 or 5.0 mustang till I hit second gear on that archaic 3-speed manual then it was all done!

Hadaslot--Nice! But youre missing the must-have hooded flannel. In fact I wish I had all mine back now. In '95 I had just turned 21, and was on my 3rd Jeep--an '85 Scrambler that I paid $4500 for. It had 55K miles--every last one was either off road or farm work and that jeep looked the part! But I think I had more fun in that thing than you can imagine and even as gritty as mine was, Scramblers are hard to find for under $10K now.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Cool topic*

Ha wish I had a picture of my first car. It was a 1971 Impala 4 door handed down from my mom in 1977. I put shag carpet in, a Pioneer cassette deck and hauled my friends around. It was cool at the time. Looked like this:










The first hot rod I ever bought was a 1972 Chevelle SS with a Cowl Induction hood. I bought it in 1978 for $500. I'll have to dig up a photo of it to scan but it looked a lot like this one, but more rust and big "50's" on it. The trans was shot so it only worked when it was cold. I would head out to Main St and then park it and wait for it to cool off before it would make it home. Installing the new trans was my first big "car project".










When I retire I have dreamed of building models of every car I ever owned but I think the number is over 50 cars so it would be quite a task. 

-Scott


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The first car I had in 1985 was a 1972 Rally Nova.









It had a 307ci v8 with a 2bl Rodchester carb. It wasn't too fast, but with chrome wheels, dual exhaust and glass packs. I had a heck of a time with it. On the way home from school, I used to flip it into neutral and rev the motor as I passed an unsuspecting pack of girls walking home. I remember one a time a girl dropped all her books and stood motionless with her eyes closed expecting to be hit. Gees, that was mean. I then wondered why my car kept being vandalized in the school parking lot. So, I didn't graduate at the top of my class. Anyways, I drove that car all over the place and repaired it many times. I got tired of the repairs and exchanged it for a 89 Dodge Shadow. Needless to say, I wish I still had the car, not only because of its coolness, but it was my mom's first car too. She went home in 07.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

*Cyclone Gt*

My first car was a 1970 Cyclone GT. Previous to that I drove my sisters 65 Mustang while she was away at college. The Cyclone had a 351 (the one with the big heads) and when that car hit passing gear it really took off. It had dual exhaust with glass packs and chrome reverse wheels and oversized rear tires. And boy do I wish I still had it.
hojoe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Don't have a pic, but she was a '68 Fairlane 500 Station Wagon. The girl's fathers use to give it and me a good look when I pulled up for a date. What a car. :devil: rr


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

No chick magnet here either, even with the 318. What's worse is, mine was the 4-door. 1976 with white paint, caramel colored vinyl roof, caramel interior throughout.

PS Caramel is a nice way of saying what it really looked like......baby-sh*t brown. :freak:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

wow... i'm not the first gold chevelle, or the first 307 2bbl in this thread...

but this was my first car , a '70 malibu. bought it in 1985 off an old lady who worked for my dad, can't remember now if I paid 50 bucks or 100. crusty piece of junk. wish i still had it.

--rick


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

rudykizuty said:


> No chick magnet here either, even with the 318. What's worse is, mine was the 4-door. 1976 with white paint, caramel colored vinyl roof, caramel interior throughout.
> 
> PS Caramel is a nice way of saying what it really looked like......baby-sh*t brown. :freak:


No No, It was the Corinthian Leather. The Plane.......RIP


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

63 Studebaker Lark. White, 4 door, blue interior. U joints froze up and it shook so bad at 60 mph that the windows would roll down.

Later, The my SECOND car was my favorite but that's a subject for another thread! Rockinator


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

HadaSlot said:


> No No, It was the Corinthian Leather. The Plane.......RIP


Actually, the seating was a very cheesy cloth. I guess I should be glad it wasn't vinyl :freak:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow do I feel OLD...  My first car was a 54 Chevy Belair 4 door 6 cylinder 3 gear column shifter. A good friend of my Dad's said that if I could get it started and drive it off his yard I could have it. Kept that car all through high school. The holes in the floor made it for interesting drives during the winter :freak: but I really loved that car. I only wish I had taken a picture of it then, I found out that it was sent to the car crusher and buried (island wanted rid of all "junkers" as part of their beautification campaign).

Jeff


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The first car I owned was a very used 1962 Fiat 600D which I bought for $100 in 1974. It was dark blue, had a 767 cc engine, and the wrestling team would move it around the HS parking lot so I couldn't find it after track practice. They moved it by picking it up... The car had suicide doors and wouldn't go over 50 mph if I carried a passenger. It was light on gas though.

Here is a picture of a Fiat 600D in much better condition than mine.


----------



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

My 1st car was a '68 Toyota Corolla, even came back to me years later, not sure why though.


What Island in Ohio do you come from? 



jack0fall said:


> (island wanted rid of all "junkers" as part of their beautification campaign)


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I guess I was lucky - got a 1971 Mercury Cougar passed along from my mother in 1976. Now at that time, my Dad didn't believe in paying anybody to fix anything, and my Mom really wasn't that fond of the car - she had gotten this one used after it had been dinged and repaired - so - the A/C didn't work, neither did the stereo or the left turn signal. The wheel bearings needed replacement so they roared and shuddered at certain speeds (until you tapped the brakes). The sides looked like someone had taken a ball peen hammer and lightly chipped the paint right down the belt line. Put in a $10 eight track, headers when the exhaust manifold broke, and maintained it a lot better when an A arm was found to be cracked all the way through and should have broken - Mom is short and couldn't see out well, very low seats - a top priority when she got a new car - she ran over a parking lot divider and curb or two, or 10.... had a good time in that car, and learned a lot about maintenance and repair LOL


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*My only Hot Rod car that I had in my life back in 1978*

I had a 1975 Monte Carlo (silver) ~ I put on Cragar mags TA Radials ~ air shocks ~ corvette style side pipes, that where hooked up to a one single pipe per side. ~ A mild cam ~ 650 Holly carb.-aluminum intake / bottom half of the motor was all stock. ~ 2:73 stock rear end - no fast take off's but had a heck of a 30 mile punch ~ I ran out of money for the 4:11 posi that I wanted to put in it. ~ My friends always burned there legs on the side pipes, but I never did. ~ I had that car back in 1978 to 1981. ~ (Nice pics of all your cars, Thanks for sharing all of them.) ~~PS. I lost my licence for to many tickets with this car, for 3 months, All mostly for 5 to 10 miles over the speed limit. ~ I guess it looked faster then it was in the laws eyes. ~ I got an old 1974 Ford pickup after that and never got pulled over in the next 10 years after that.???


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Car-guy said:


> What Island in Ohio do you come from?



UM, the Island is in Lake Michigan. Beaver Island. The unknown Paradise... :wave: 

Jeff


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My first car and first Pickup also...with a Mustang thrown in for good measure...*

First car was a 1972 Duster with a slant 6 - 225 back in 1981. It had been sprayed with spayed with blue spray cans before I got it. Took lots of time and sanded it down and gray rattle can primered it in the driveway on many Hot Nebraska days. 

Had Hurst Air Shocks in the rear but, no rims & tires...Dang. Put this thing up and down in the rear all the time. It was something to mess around with. lol

Wanted to paint it Red someday. Um that never got done because, in 1982 My Mom found this 1966 Mustang!!!! Both were fun cars at the time.




























Skip over a bunch of cars to about 1989 or so. Was getting ready to start Technical school and needed a good ride. Sure the 1951 Willys Land Rover Pickup was cool but, with the Ford 289 and stock rear end it would start whinning at 55 MPH soooooooooo, My Dad and Grandfather hooked me up with this 1974 International pickup. They painted it up and made sure it was very road worthy with new tires and hoses, etc. Yippie!!! This led me to many other Pickup Trucks as I was hooked on them now.

Bob...will have to come back here again as this is a fun thread...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> I had a 1975 Monte Carlo (silver)
> 
> (snip)


dang. i LOVE that generation of Monte Carlos, especially the ones with round headlights (was that '73-'75?) and it looks really clean without the vinyl roof... i don't think too many came that way. nice looking car. there's a yellow one for sale near me, it's been sitting for EVER... i'm always tempted...

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*my '73 sled....*

This model year, same rims/tires, 400, 4bbl, dual exhaust, T400 tranny, instead of white on white though mine was Florentine Red w/ white vinyl top, red interior... still have a dream about it now and then. :hat: nd


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

my first car that i paid for with my own money was a 1967 tempest with a 389.i gave 500.00 for it and it ran strong.i didnt have the money to restore it so i traded it for a 1976 nova.

now i have a 1965 nova and im selling it for 6500.00 rolling chassis (no motor or trans)if anyone is interested i can send pictures.throw in some nice tycos and the price goes down!let me know.
thanks
Paul


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Do the rest of you walk?*

I am thinking there are a few more people here on HT that drove. 

Lets see some pictures of the cars from the good old days.

Bob...post em' up people...zilla


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Not my 1st but definately my favorite. A 70 Citroen Mehari. All plastic{not fiberglass} body. 602cc's of raw 2 cyl, aircooled horsepower. Awsome off roader that got 45 MPG. I sold it because I thought it was too slow. It had a top speed of 75ish and a 0-60 time. I would gladly trade my 150 MPH Jag for one right now.


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

*my first 1:1*

My first 1:1 car was a 1965 Plymouth Belvedere II 4-door sedan simmilar to this one. Mine had stock hubcaps.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

My first car was 1973 plymouth satellite ex unmarked state police car. Had a 440 V8 in it. Still had the spotlight on the drivers side door. I had a lot of fun with that car. Sold it in 1978 when I quit my job at Coca-Cola and went out to CA with my girl friend (who is now my Wife coming up on 29 years in a few days) If I could go back in time I would keep the car and let her go to CA by herself. Good thing she is not around as I type this.

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And we'll understand completely if you feel compelled to edit it!! LOL Cast iron skillets aren't much fun...


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I was 18 and my first was A 1966 Plymouth Barracuda Formula S. It had a 273 motor but the factory 4 speed was swapped for a automatic when a bought it.
I did get the 4 speed tranny with it but no linkage or bell housing so it never did make it back into the car.

My scanner is out at the momment but I will try to dig up some photos and post soon.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I drove a 65 rambler 660 station wagon around for a while, had front seats that layed back and the whole thing was a big bed. Baby blue with a white top, 6 cyl automatic. Got a job and bought my first car. 62 chev SS convertable. Was white with black, but I had it painted emerald green, kinda close to British racing green. White top, black interior, 327 4v two speed auto. Motor was pretty worn out when I got it, and it got worse fast with my driving it. Sold it for a 64 goat. whew that one was fast. Miracle I am still alive. Lost license quick with that thing. Sold it and bought a 63 bug when I got my license back. Had a huge accordian style sunroof that passengers loved to sit on and ride down the road. Really fun car. Went through a couple of bug motors before I got the hang of it.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

My first was a red Sunbeam Tiger bought in Fargo, ND for $750...drove until the clutch went out...my Dad sold it, because he was tired of seeing it sit in front of the house.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> =Magnuts sez:_My first was a red *Sunbeam Tiger* bought in Fargo, ND for $750..._


Aaaaaargh!!! That was the car I lusted after for most of my young driverhood (of course they were _new_, then)! 

My first was a 1960 Series I Sunbeam Alpine (similar to the one in the picture, but no mags). Bought by a guy who immediately got transferred to Saudi, and put it up on blocks in his parents' garage for six or seven years. Still had the original wide sidewalls, practically new. An unbelievable deal. I learned how to doubleclutch, how to synchronize dual carbs by ear, and how to start a car with a crank (Truth! It had a starter crank that clipped neatly into the trunk next to the jack, ready for when the Lucas gremlin struck). I heard every "Mixmaster" line in the _Mechanic's and Pump Jockey's Handbook of Spontaneous Witticisms_. Color was "Alpine White," a special shade -- one drop of blue to a gallon of white. Impossible to match; Sunbeam must have gotten a huge deal on a "bad mix" lot at the paint factory.

For a while, I became a Britcar masochist with a Spitfire in college and later a Series V Alpine (much better car, even if it didn't have a crank). But the Tiger (Alpine body, Ford 260 V-8) always eluded me; every time I tried to buy a used one, something poodled the deal. After I got divorced and moved to an apartment, I stopped looking - keeping a Brit ragtop un-garaged is cruel and unusual punishment for both the car and owner. [Even twenty years after, if I get a line on the parking-lot desperado who stole the tonneau cover off my Alpine on the night of the great snowstorm, they'll find him with an adjustable spanner sideways ... well, never mind.]

Which brings us back to Magnuts' Tiger. FARGO????!!! Vinyl-topped Brit-iron at 20-below? Wadda man!! Well, I guess that's one way to cure that tight-packed V-8's overheating problems...

-- D


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

You understand I was poor student at the time, the drivers side door was completely gutted, and while I tried to find (or afford, can't remember!) a new rollup window, a piece of plexiglas served. So like that I took off in 10 below weather, dressed up for snowmobiling and drove it up to Winnipeg for a day trip. My last Winter in Minnesota, we had a period where it didn't get above 20 below for two weeks. The battery was located in the trunk, because the V8 filled the engine bay...I had to take the battery into work with me, so it wouldn't freeze solid!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

My 1966 Barracuda Formula S, the 273 motor went out right after I bought it, I put in a 1972 318 and later a 1972 340.

My scanner is still down so I took the a pic of the last pic before I sold it. It was rough when I sold it and did pull the 340 out before the sale.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Rusty 1966 Chevy 1/2 Ton Custom*

Rusty 1966 Chevy 1/2 Ton Custom - paid $450 for it in 1973 or so, Had about 90k miles - best feature was it's ability to blow perfect smoke rings out of the tailpipe. Needed a truck to make some money to buy something nicer a few years later - the VW of Porsches - 914. Here is a pict of a nice one - mine was red and rusty.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Amazing picture Bob!! My dad had that exact year/color truck and drove it into the ground!!! You are absolutely correct about the smoke rings out the tail pipe, and by the time he got rid of it, there were rust hole bigger than basketballs in the rear quarters!!LOL!!! He also had a problem with the tranny, and every so often it would get stuck in gear, and we'd have to coast to a stop, pop the hood and free up the linkage with a tire iron.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

First car-'70 Chevelle, red w/black vinyl top & 307V8. Ran an errand for groceries. Came out of supermarket & door was dented. Total body shop
bill was to be $32. Guy from body shop delivering car was drunk & hit a utility 
pole close to 70. Friends came to site, saw car w/my H.S. tassle & panicked.
I arrived home from a bike ride & found out what happened. Driver wasn't
wearing seatbelt & was very fortunate to only have some bruises,cuts on face & some broken ribs. Car only had 5,600 miles.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mine was rusty too...*



bobwoodly said:


> Rusty 1966 Chevy 1/2 Ton Custom - paid $450 for it in 1973 or so, Had about 90k miles - best feature was it's ability to blow perfect smoke rings out of the tailpipe. Needed a truck to make some money to buy something nicer a few years later - the VW of Porsches - 914. Here is a pict of a nice one - mine was red and rusty.


Bob,

I had one of those pickups for a short while. Mine was rusty and paid 50 dollars for it. When my friend drove it over to my apartment second gear linkage wasn't attached and he came flying into the parking lot in high gear...lol

Painted the front bumper white and wanted to fix it up but, the apartment complex I was staying at red tagged it. Sold it to my Cousin who lives on a farm back in the mid 80s. The box deck was all thick diamond back metal and that is what he wanted it for. He ended up parting it all out. Dang I loved the looks of that truck...Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I want one now.

Bob...love kewl old trucks...zilla


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

My first car was a 1975 AMC Matador 2 door sport. It looked like the Matador stocker slot cars. Mine was turd brown with a brown vinyl top. Someone told me it looked like a Camaro on queludes. It had bucket seats, a stereo and air conditioning. I could not ask for more.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*My first car was a 1973 Silver Mercury Capri that cost $100.00*

This is what it looked like: http://www.cargurus.com/images/2008/04/05/14/02/pic-7516-tmb.jpeg

Growing up in north central New Jersey - that car was a new found form of freedom. I put 20,000 miles on that car the first year - just going to the Jersey shore was a 150 miles round trip and I was doing that 3 to 4 times a week. 
On one of those trips the transmission went out - well I guess I should say that the forward gears wouldn't work anymore, but reverse worked just fine. Well being the resourceful soul I am, I decided that I'll just drive in reverse all the way home.(about 60 miles) I had a friend tailing me home, with me driving up the Garden State Parkway at about 20 miles per hour backward, Joe (my friend) with his flashers on to alert overtaking traffic that something strange was happening. We waited till 1 in the morning to start our little adventure. We almost made it the entire way when we passed a cop, well needless to say - I didn't get far till The entire world lit up.(thank god the cop had a sense of humor) 
After telling me how stupid I was and how dangerous it, (he basically read me the riot act) - he said I'll escort you home (it was in the early 80's before the world became as serious as it is now). He told my friend Joe to go home, and I had the cop follow me the last 20 miles home. I cannot even begin to explain the chatter from the neighbors as I drove down the street with a police car in pursuit with overheads on or the look on my Dad face when I woke him up to come speak to the nice State Trooper in the living room. I still remember the officers name - so, Bill Chrissy if you out there, thanks for what you do. 

That Capri was a major piece of junk, but man what memories she brought me. 

PickeringtonDad


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

1970 Pontiac LeMans. Bought it from my aunt. 350 engine, auto trans with console and bucket seats. Buried 140mph speedometer once for about 5-10 seconds.


----------



## moondoggy (Feb 9, 2009)

CJM said:


> 1970 Pontiac LeMans. Bought it from my aunt. 350 engine, auto trans with console and bucket seats. Buried 140mph speedometer once for about 5-10 seconds.


my old neighbor, a great Greek lady, gave me her 1976 Pontiac LeMans...Buford T. Justice's car from smokey and the bandit. in a dark blue.
it was 15 yrs old w/27k on it when she gave it to me... man my dog and I loved that car...but it was the small 6cyl in mine.


----------



## jmcafx (Feb 19, 2009)

My first car was a 70 Camaro SS, 373 posi, turbo 400, 350 /300hp. I paid $800 (1979) for it and it had 68,000 miles. A little rusty but what a great car.


----------

